# VIA’s Far East



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 22, 2019)

We’re at Truro, Nova Scotia on Saturday, July 20, 2019…..as far east as you can get on VIA’s Ocean. Consist included 5 coaches, 10 sleepers (9 Ren & 1 Chateau) + ‘Tremblant Park’.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 22, 2019)

Until the train-cuts of January 1990…..VIA could get you even further east…...

Here’s the e/b Ocean arriving at Truro in October 1983 while an VIA RDC ‘Railiner’ is waiting for connecting passenger before heading 350km east to North Sydney NS where a CN Marine Ferry could take you 150km across the Cabot Strait to Port-aux-Basques, Newfoundland…….then it’s another 900 km to St. John’s on a CN ‘Roadcruiser’.














Today you can still connect from the Ocean at Truro all the way to St. John’s…… but Maritime Bus will now get you to North Sydney…….Marine Atlantic to Port-aux-Basques and DRL Bus across Newfoundland.


----------



## jiml (Jul 23, 2019)

Great shots, as always.


----------



## railiner (Jul 23, 2019)

Glad to see that Maritime and DRL are running first-rate equipment, at least....


----------

